# Color??



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

What color is this pigeon here? I have him but not sure what I can call his color? Thanks for all help in advance.
Chou


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dark Check or Dark Check Splash cause he's got a a tiny bit of white feathers on the neck and it look like some around the head.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess I'll call him a Dark Check Splash. Thanks


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*His color is blue*

He looks to be a t pattern blue, which many people call blue blacks and dark checks. He also looks to have some grizzle, possibly the one known as under grizzle. The white markings can come from a variety of sources, including grizzle and pied. Calling him a blue splash or blue grizzle makes sense to me but I know that homer people have come up with many different names for the colors of pigeons. This doesn't mean that they are wrong, they are just different than the names that I associate with the same colors. The main reason for this is that I don't keep homing pigeons and haven't learned all the terms and jargon associated with homing pigeons. 

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> He looks to be a t pattern blue, which many people call blue blacks and dark checks. He also looks to have some grizzle, possibly the one known as under grizzle. The white markings can come from a variety of sources, including grizzle and pied. Calling him a blue splash or blue grizzle makes sense to me but I know that homer people have come up with many different names for the colors of pigeons. This doesn't mean that they are wrong, they are just different than the names that I associate with the same colors. The main reason for this is that I don't keep homing pigeons and haven't learned all the terms and jargon associated with homing pigeons.
> 
> Bill


Bill, if someone wants to know the color of a pigeon because of genetics......then the actual color name would be something different I guess. But for purposes of "just wanting to know what the color is", in homers at least, the bird above would be called a Dark Check. When listing our birds on the race sheet, we have to have the color and the sex so we've got to call them something.........you should see some of the colors I get when people send their bird list for the race season. I've gotten, Blue Check White Flight Splash, Chocolate White Flight Pied and others that are longer than that, that I can't even remember............and it goes on and on. We can't even put more than 4 letters for the color.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah I would just call it a blue check too ,two white feathers to me dont make it any less a check or a splash/pied but thats just my opinion  lol


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It does look like a dark grizzle. No way a blue check As the T pattern is more closed Some could say dark check even the old black check word work. A larger picture and open the wing i think may show more dark grizzle Look at the flights in the small picture some show ticking which lead to grizzle. But 1 thing it sure is a pigeon.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

The bird is a dark check grizzle (if you want the genetics, it's a T-pattern heterozygous grizzle)


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I understand*



Lovebirds said:


> Bill, if someone wants to know the color of a pigeon because of genetics......then the actual color name would be something different I guess. But for purposes of "just wanting to know what the color is", in homers at least, the bird above would be called a Dark Check. When listing our birds on the race sheet, we have to have the color and the sex so we've got to call them something.........you should see some of the colors I get when people send their bird list for the race season. I've gotten, Blue Check White Flight Splash, Chocolate White Flight Pied and others that are longer than that, that I can't even remember............and it goes on and on. We can't even put more than 4 letters for the color.


They are faced with the same for show. Calling the bird a dark check pretty well says what he is but the fact that grizzle is there, I'd want it mentioned as well and I don't know how you do it for the race sheet.

Not all colors are recognized for show either and it seems to me that I read something about brown not even being a listed color. The big catchall used to be AOC (any other color). I haven't showed a bird since the 1970's or been to a show since the 80's so couldn't begin to say how it goes today.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> They are faced with the same for show. Calling the bird a dark check pretty well says what he is but the fact that grizzle is there, I'd want it mentioned as well and I don't know how you do it for the race sheet.
> 
> Not all colors are recognized for show either and it seems to me that I read something about brown not even being a listed color. The big catchall used to be AOC (any other color). I haven't showed a bird since the 1970's or been to a show since the 80's so couldn't begin to say how it goes today.
> 
> Bill


LOL.....Hey, I've had some of those before....."AOC's"........I didn't mean to sound like I was being smart. I just figured this person was asking what color to call his bird........just so that he could call it something, instead of "I don't know".......come to think of it, I've had some of those too.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*We've all had some IDK's*

I've got some now and I'm sure Frank has had them too. We genetic nuts are more likely to spend the time to try and figure them out, even if this means mating them in various matings to see what they produce so that we actually are able to know what we have. It's a challenge but more maybe a curiosity of what is actually there.

Bill


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Brown in some breeds is reconized for show purposes. And in some it has not been yet. That goes on reconized color. And puts the unreconized colors in aoc classes. Breed colors are set in the breed standard and to get a new color reconized takes time. 1 being the birds brought to show. The other is more people keeping this color To get the breed club to except and set the color requirements to the excepted standerd Now dealing with the breed you raise rollers You can have most any color as long as the birds perform for you. Now showing those same birds You have to meet the show standard. And beings rollers are not flown as race race birds any color will not reduce its performance. NOT many real new colors come along very often More color cross over from 1 breed to the other. Which by its self is work resetting the breed type while setting the color. And 1 breed to the other one might rename the pattern


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow . Thanks for all the responses. I was just curoius because I had a few people ask me what color it is and I'm like it looks kinda brownish.. Now I can say that its a dark check grizzle. I don't really know anything about genetics so the t pattern thingy makes no sense to me sorry.


----------

